# White Pass Shovelnose -done!



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I put my (shovel)nose to the proverbial grindstone, and finally completed my version of a White Pass GE shovelnose:










Finding appropriate colors in rattle cans took some time, but I found some that pretty closely matched the almost jade green currently used (Ace Hardware safety green does the job). The White Pass decals were made by Stan Cederleaf (thanks, Stan), the black stripe is 3M auto pinstriping tape, and the thunderbird on the nose started off as a picture of the real thing I took in Skagway, then printed onto HP photo paper using a laserjet printer and trimmed and glued into place - I like how it came out:










All in all, this was a satisfying project, though it took a lot longer than I planned. Who knows, maybe next year I'll try modeling modernized #98 back from CEECO. In the mean time, I need to find an LGB Alco DL535E to pull everything around the garden - please contact me if you have one to sell!


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

You have captured the prototype really well! 

Alan


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny I noticed that same shovel nose in this or last month's TRAINS mag. You did a great job!!


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice job Chris! This is one of the few diesels I'd would like to have. I am envious. 
John


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that brings back memories of a great ride!

It looks very nice. What is it based on?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed, did you make the snow plow also?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool looking model!


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the complements. The model is based on photos I took in Skagway and pictures from the White Pass Fan website. My model is not to scale, but the pictures helped with general proportions and details I wanted to capture. 

The plow is made from a metal roof vent that I cut with tin snips using a paper template into two halves and then epoxied together:


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehe. I guess I phrased that wrong!







I have ridden the same train; it's a great ride.


What did you start with? What's the underlying power?


Do you have any more details of construction? That nose turned out real nice - how did you make it?


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, I get it. I started from scratch. The trucks are SV wheelsets in nylon journals and basswood frames, with cast resin side frames attached to the wood. The chassis is a cedar board. For pictures, see http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

The nose and roof were ripped from 5" diameter ABS irrigation pipe and the plastic sides came from a sign I found at work. Lots of epoxy, squadron putty and sandaper later, I had the body.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done Chris. Really turned out sharp


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, nicely done, it's BEAUTIFUL!! Outstanding job on the finish, she really looks the part!!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Chris,
What a wonderful result you've achieved here and what an inspiration to us all to 'have-a-go'
Thanks for posting your creation it's great.


----------

